# Lupine Headlamps



## Pecos (Dec 16, 2012)

I did a search but nothing came up. Are there no discussions of Lupine Headlamps? If there are where are they??


----------



## Mooreshire (Dec 16, 2012)

I've had some folks suggest them for my caving headlamps list, but from what I can tell they are bike lights offered with straps for using as a headlamp. For that purpose they seem quite suited, since night-bikers love a bright wide spotlight on their helmet along with a floodlight on their handlebars. They are among the brightest headlamps available at the moment, and are very rugged and waterproof. Like many powerful bike lights they get rather hot, and perform better in applications involving lots of air moving across them.

If you're not a cyclist then the issues are that they go through heavy battery packs quite quickly, and lack any semblance of low-output floodlighting - plus they are _quite _expensive. I think the price and proprietary battery packs has kept most casual headlamp users from considering them.

Costing between $400-$500 depending on battery option, the Piko pushes towards 1000 lumens, for between $600-$750 their Wilma model offers up 2400 lumens, and for a whopping $1100-$1200 the Betty model boasts 3600 lumens! The optics they use range only between 22° and 26° - so a wide spotlight but just a spotlight none the less. They feature programmable levels, which is quite nice.


----------



## Matjazz (Dec 19, 2012)

If you're considering Lupine you should check out gemini-lights.com


----------



## yellow (Dec 20, 2012)

very easy approach - no offense, even when it sounds like:

any Lupine light is a good make. 
Extremely bright (usually almost latest technology) and extremely small and light.
But too pricey for what they offer...
For "non specialists" (who not know better) quite the bomb, but most in here are experts on what is actual technology and price-to-value-ratio and thus ...

see it like: f.e. Bose for Hi-Fi: overpriced for what they offer, but a _brand name _known from and built for _followers_.
Lupine is totally the same in lights.


----------



## anotherocduser (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey Pecos, I did a review/impressions about the Piko 550 a while ago. I bought the new Wilma 2400 and will be posting my thoughts in a while too.

@ Mooreshire: I don't know where are you getting your information from? Lupine headlamps are also use for search/rescue, caving, etc. They can be used in any application really but have a great market for cyclists.

Light getting hot? yes, it means its transferring heat to the housing for cooling. Its meant to get hot and it is protected. If the lamp sense that is overheating, it will automatically step down the output to allow for cooling. They do not need moving air but will be more efficient in an environment that facilitates heat transfer (As in any device that produces heat)

Goes through heavy battery packs rather quickly?? I'm not sure what are you talking about here; I have Lupine batteries 4 years old still showing full capacity and I have had 5 lupine lights... Lupine offers 7 different batteries (that can be used with any of their lights BTW) that weigh from 47 grams(.7Ah) to 680 grams (that is the 17.5Ah) 
Oh BTW did you know that when your battery dies you can send it in for a 20% discount on the new battery!?

Low output? is 10 levels enough LOL?

You don't need to use the 100% setting all the time, you can set the output depending on the application. I can see why you would like to use 2400 lumens while crawling in a tight spot with 5 feet of straight line! (that is where the 130 lumens setting works wonders;-)

Lastly, have you seen how wide their 26 degree "spot" is? Wilma and Betty have very good throw and wide enough that you don't feel in a "tunnel"

@Yellow: what other light do you suggest? are there other brands that offer as much?
Overpriced is a subjective term I think. Remember that warranty, support and don't forget that Lupine offers DIY upgrades so you don't get behind in the "lumen war" and your lamp is up to date ;-)

Sorry to sound like a fanboy but I am; I have had nothing but great experiences!
Cheers


----------



## moozooh (Dec 27, 2012)

yellow said:


> see it like: f.e. Bose for Hi-Fi: overpriced for what they offer, but a _brand name _known from and built for _followers_.
> Lupine is totally the same in lights.



I wouldn't compare Lupine to Bose. These are two completely different shades of being overpriced, not at all the same.

Lupine are on top of its class. No other company makes headlamps this bright and this advanced at the same time (read their specs!) as a volume product, and they occupy a particular niche—cyclist headlamps. In this sense, you're paying for having the very best you can have for that money, and beating Lupine on their turf would be very hard.

Bose are overpriced but also _outperformed_ by most companies geared towards professional use (which isn't hard, as Bose is aimed towards consumers first and foremost, not professionals). When you're paying for Bose it just means you don't know better—but there _is_ better; people with experience and knowledge of professional audio setups understand that. If I were to compare Lupine with a similarly overpriced audio manufacturer, it would probably be Stax. They're indeed better than top-of-the-line dynamic headphones in particular respects, but not 5–6 times better as the pricing may suggest...


----------



## Mooreshire (Dec 27, 2012)

anotherocduser said:


> @ Mooreshire: I don't know where are you getting your information from



I'm getting my info from kind knowledgeable folks like yourself who publicly report their experiences, so thank you and please do write more about your Wilma when you get the chance. My personal appreciation of bare diodes with 80-degree flood beams and sub ten-lumen low modes is far from what most users would want, so the "issues" I mentioned are circumstantial and trivial. I mean, I had to think of some 'cons' to list or I'd be the one who sounds like the fanboy but without ever owning one. 



moozooh said:


> I wouldn't compare Lupine to Bose. [...] Bose are overpriced but also _outperformed_ by most companies geared towards professional use [...]. If I were to compare Lupine with a similarly overpriced audio manufacturer, it would probably be Stax.



I like that analogy better as well. Lupine may be way more expensive than the competition, but it's because their products are truly top-tier. To most audiophiles, Bose seems to cost more mainly because of their extensive advertising campaigns.

Also - It looks like the Wilma keeps and uses its handlebar mount when in headlamp configuration, while the Piko and Betty models loose their rubber gripping ring system and get bolted to the strap bracket for headlamp use. Wilma features a cordless remote control!


----------



## sledhead (Dec 27, 2012)

*anotherocdusor : * Looking forward to your thoughts on the new Wilma! Had one - great lights. Looking forward to getting another. Quality is fantastic. Reminded me of my WiseLeds.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the info.
After I first posted the question I found that these lights are big with Alaskan mushers. 
I went ahead and ordered the Lupine 16 degree Beatty Pro with a couple of different batteries. Yeah, they are spendy but I could not be happier.
I use a headlight a lot and am in the bush at night a lot. With my set-up I can use a smaller battery attached to the harness or I can use a larger belt battery. The charger is great--charge from the wall plug, cigarette lighter plug or a solar charger.
I like the way you can program the light in steps if you want.
I clipped 2 
Photon Freedom microlights 1 on each side one red and the other white as auxiliary (back-up) lights and it really seems like the ideal set up for me. 

Anyway, just wanted to thank every one for their comments. If anyone else has experience w/ Lupine lights I would welcome further comments.
Thanks
Pecos


----------

